# Kubota KX41 service manual



## MinimumJargon (May 31, 2021)

I'm trying to help out a friend get his dad's KX41 (first generation), mini excavator, back together.
His dad took the pump out to fix a "leak" and now has no idea how to get it back together.

I'm having trouble finding any info on the first-generation KX41.
I've found plenty of manuals on KX41-2 and KX41-3 but not the first gens.

Can anyone direct me to a place where it may be? purchase or otherwise?



Thanks, JR


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello JR, welcome to the forum.

I see what you mean.... It's like the KX41 doesn't exist. This being the case, I would get a service manual for the KX41-2, recognizing that some things will be different. But most components will remain the same. Below are parts diagrams for the KX41-2 to help you pass judgement

//www.messicks.com/ku/85169?sectionId=217938&diagramId=347021


----------



## MoatWarriorPrincess (2 mo ago)

Hi, I was wondering if you had any luck with finding a good workshop manual for Kubota kx41, I'm also having difficulty.
So far found this:
Kubota KX41 Service Manual - Plant Keys and Manuals UK
It has schematics in it and the major parts have part numbers, but not their components.
The previous machine I dealt with, all individual parts had part numbers. 
Not sure if there is a more thorough manual in existence with some instructions included or that's just how this goes with this machine.
Any input would be greatly appreciated, hope the above link helps a bit.


----------

